# DJIA vs. NASDAQ vs S&P 500 intraday trend



## Peter2047 (10 September 2009)

G'day Everyone,

I have been taking a look at the DJI, Nasdaq and S&P500 intraday trend for the past weeks. Please refer to attachement. I notice that all 3 indexes are having almost the same trend.  These indexes are using different stocks as their base. Why are they having similar intraday trend ? Your comment is much appreciated. Thanks.

P.S. - The date should be 8 Sep and 9 Sep instead of 8 Aug and 9 Aug.

Oops - Post on wrong section. Mod, pls move this post. Thanks.


----------

